# XENO E03 XML neutral a MUST HAVE!!!!!



## tsask (Aug 9, 2011)

After my LumaPower Incendio XML arrived I thought I'd be all set on 14500 lights for a while. IMHO it is one of LPs better lights and a welcome addition to my collection. (I have been EDCing it on belt when attending social activities when I want to show less hardware than the LumaPower Trust 2 & neutral TerraLux Lightstar 80- 2 AAA that I normally wear.)

As much as Ive enjoyed my LP Trust 2 these last few weeks and as useful as my Incendio was in locating my car in a dark foggy parking lot 2 weeks ago, I may make a change on my belt because* my new XENO E03 XM-L neutral has both capabilities POWER and a neutral beautiful beam while running on a single 14500 cell.*

The only improvements needed are a clip (not hard to remedy) and a lower low maybe.

I bought my E03 from a USA dealer,TacticalHID, figured a domestic source who responded quickly to my questions was well worth the extra few $$$.

Sales Link Removed Rule #6 - Norm


After spending the $$$ on the LP Trust 2 and THEN the LP Incendio XML less than 2 weeks later I wasn't planning on another non food related expenditure for a while! Then I learned about the XENO E03... it was priced right less at than $40. I really liked Jason at Hid tactical replying to my initial inquiry on a Sunday evening .
sorry not posting a beam shot but I will say the E03 seems to put out as much light as the Incendio AND the Trust 2!!!!! possibly won't throw as far... big deal:thumbsup:! 

If you have another AA holster from 4 Sevens/Fenix then you have a holster for the E03.

If you have the $$$ make the move..... make sure you use 14500 power.

Aside from $$$.... How could any self respecting flash-a-holic not own one of these?

It's less than $40 if you already have 14500 cells. If not add $25-$30 more for a charger and a couple Ultrafire 14500 protected cells.

This light is now my belt carried EDC:naughty:


----------



## brembo (Aug 9, 2011)

I have two of the little devils now. Keep a 14500 in one and a NiMH in the other. It'll vampire all the juice out of a NiMH and run for what seems like forever. Well made and cheap too boot, will feed on anything that's AA sized....great little torch. I bought some Energizer lithiums and tossed them in my nightstand. Now I have the means to push photons around for 10 years for ~6 bucks. Might make it a point to snag a 4-pack of lithium with every paycheck.


----------



## tsask (Aug 9, 2011)

brembo said:


> I . It'll vampire all the juice out of a NiMH and run for what seems like forever. ............., will feed on anything that's AA sized.


 
thanks I've only used 14500 I figured the levels are more noticable on AA ot Ni MH.


----------



## KLowD9x (Aug 9, 2011)

tsask said:


> thanks I've only used 14500 I figured the levels are more noticable on AA ot Ni MH.



Much more noticeable. I run mine on a NiZn and I love the thing. Medium is great for taking a shower during a power outage as it will light up everything while tail standing. In an open room (without a shower curtain, that is), the low mode is an awesome candle too. The high mode is really bright and definitely usable outside.

I took it camping and I found that I was grabbing for the XENO more often than I was grabbing for my Spark SL6.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree on the e03. It's funny though....I find that even on high with 14500 it doesn't throw far enough to be useful outside. I usually use it indoors and it is fantastic at really lighting up a room. In a light with a small reflector I find I prefer r5 or r2 outdoors.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 9, 2011)

This really is a great light! I don't have 14500s, but alkalines, lithium primaries, and nimh all do great. I've been carrying mine as EDC on a trial basis, and it looks like it just might stay there for a while.


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 9, 2011)

Another fan here... I have a blue neutral XM-L and a red warm XM-L. I run eneloop in the neutral light and a 14500 in the warm. The warm on high is like a bright campfire. I love it.
I use the neutral EDC and it seems I was always bumping it down to low for most use because it was so bright running the 14500. With the eneloop medium is perfect and I just bump it through to high if I need more.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.341496,-158.056947


----------



## DaveTheDude (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought one of the neutral XP-G versions when the E03's were first offered for sale. My wife was a teensy bit jealous of mine, but pretended not to be. When the neutral XM-L version became available, I bought her one, and surprised her with it during an evening walk. She was (and remains) delirously happy with it, and is content to use 1.2v and 1.5v cells. (As you might imagine, I prefer to run my light on 14500's).

The previous posts are spot on...this is a really, really useful little bugger. Get one. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 10, 2011)

DaveTheDude said:


> I bought one of the neutral XP-G versions when the E03's were first offered for sale. My wife was a teensy bit jealous of mine, but pretended not to be. When the neutral XM-L version became available, I bought her one, and surprised her with it during an evening walk. She was (and remains) delirously happy with it, and is content to use 1.2v and 1.5v cells. (As you might imagine, I prefer to run my light on 14500's).
> 
> The previous posts are spot on...this is a really, really useful little bugger. Get one. You won't be disappointed.


 Wait a minute... do you prefer the throw of the XP-G over the whopping flood of the XM-L or are you just one of those Husbands that makes the rest of us look bad.:lolsign: I would have gave my Wife the old one...


----------



## molon_labe (Aug 10, 2011)

I have two and am not sold on the light.

Cons:

No low
No memory
Doesnt come on in low.
Who thought med, high, low was a good idea?
No programmability
No throw
No firefly mode
No mode lock out

Pros:

Bright
No strobe


----------



## brembo (Aug 10, 2011)

Just a note here. I found a few old old old RatShack NiMHs in a box-o-crap and charged em up. 28 hours later the Xeno is still chugging away on low. These cells are junk too. Might be time to pony up for some eneloops.


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 10, 2011)

molon_labe said:


> Who thought med, high, low was a good idea?


The ones I own come on med, low, high... just the way I like it. Why not start with the middle of the three modes you have? That's usually how I program the lights I have equipped with memory. Also remember this light we are talking about here is only 30 bucks! you are bashing it because it doesn't have features of much more expensive lights? C'mon dude, this is an awesome torch for the $$$


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lightdadark said:


> The ones I own come on med, low, high... just the way I like it. Why not start with the middle of the three modes you have? That's usually how I program the lights I have equipped with memory. Also remember this light we are talking about here is only 30 bucks! you are bashing it because it doesn't have features of much more expensive lights? C'mon dude, this is an awesome torch for the $$$


 
+1, love the light as it is.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 10, 2011)

I have one of these in black with the T5 on the way, also from TacHID; should be here tomorrow or Thurs.

I prefer a L-M-H sequence for EDC, and a moon-mode is a necessity. That said, ever since my wife lost her Quark AA-R2 earlier this summer, and I gave her my QAA-R4 to replace it, I've been lacking a 1xAA pocket rocket for backup to my SC50w+. I will also be using it as a bike handlebar light for cycling. I figure medium should be fine for most of my cycling needs, and if it works out well I'll get a 2nd one and run both on my bars. I've also been wanting a matched set of 1xAA lights to use with two-fish blocks to make a clone-trooper dual light set-up on my helmet.  I'm looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 10, 2011)

Another vote in the must have list. hehe. I have 1 cool white, 1 neutral white and still deciding if I will be needing a warm one.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 10, 2011)

Because of the Xeno XM-L I've gotten from TacticalHID, I've discovered my favorite neutral CCT, which is 5000K. Best bang for the buck for an AA light. Wish for a clip and longer runtime though.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Aug 11, 2011)

Lightdadark said:


> Wait a minute... do you prefer the throw of the XP-G over the whopping flood of the XM-L or are you just one of those Husbands that makes the rest of us look bad.:lolsign: I would have gave my Wife the old one...



LOL...I prefer the greater throw and slightly warmer color temperature of my neutral white XP-G (I got lucky in the emitter lottery). I use my XP-G light as a backup, mostly in forest and woodland environments, where better throw is useful to me. My wife uses her creamy neutal white tint XM-L light as her pimary light, mostly around the house, rummaging about in closets, in the attic, in the baesement, etc., where a floody light is better suited to her purposes. This light is relatively small, uses AA primaries or NiMH cells (she will not be using 14500 li-ion cells); and has a simple interface. All of these are non-threatening, and in combination allow her to instinctively reach for her light without feeling "geeky" about it.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 11, 2011)

molon_labe said:


> Who thought med, high, low was a good idea?





Lightdadark said:


> The ones I own come on *med, low, high*...


Fenix.
One of the 1st 3 level lights was the Fenix L0P-SE (now LD01). It uses a Luxeon III LED (officially just a LuxI). The levels were:
Low 3 lumens,
Medium 10 lumens,
High 30 lumens.
As 3 lumens is rather low for general around the house use, the light was programmed to start at Medium 10 lumens. 10>3>30 lumens. (3X between levels.)

Unfortunately people like to copy the market leader even though it no longer makes sense.
With a NiMH the E03 produces 60>10>200 lumens. 60 lumens is still acceptable for general indoor use. 10 lumens is bright when you do not want to disturb someone.
With a 14500 the E03 produces 320>90>490 lumens. 320 lumens is too bright for general indoor use. 90 lumens is too bright when you do not want to disturb someone.
Xeno should change their levels to 25>3>200 lumens on NiMH (8X between levels).

Reference - from the XM-L Xeno E03 thread on CPFMP.

Ni-mh cell:
Low: 20mA, 10 lumens, 20hrs+
Medium: 135mA, 60 lumens, 4hrs+
High: 500mA, 200 lumens, 1hr+

14500 Li-ion:
Low: 300mA, 90 lumens, 2.5hrs
Medium: 1000mA, 320 lumens 45min
High: 1560mA, 490 lumens, 30min


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 11, 2011)

*Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

This was never designed with 3.6/3.7 volts of ICR/IMR Li-ion in mind, and the switch from xp-g to xm-l just made things worse. (or better depending on how you look at it:devil
It works better with IFR LiFePO4.

M-L-H is a concession for non flashaholics. (If it started on low, they'd think the output sucked, if it started on high, they'd think the runtime sucked)

Excellent $35 flashlight, considering a choice of cool/neutral/warm, and other anodization colors besides basic black. (yeah for purple & red!)
This would be a terrible $135 flashlight.

But there is room for improvement. Ditch the finger cutouts, move those rings from the tail area to the head, where they could help with heat dissipation. Upgrade plastic ring to metal. Clip.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*



MichaelW said:


> This would be a terrible $135 flashlight.


 
Agreed. It's the price that makes this light great.


----------



## trooplewis (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*



Bigmac_79 said:


> Agreed. It's the price that makes this light great.


 


MichaelW said:


> This would be a terrible $135 flashlight.


 
Ah, the way you guys think.
For $135, it would be four awesome flashlights.
And I like my XP-G version just the way it is, even though its purple.


----------



## mitro (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

You know, I don't think the E03 is really all that good, BUT it is an XM-L light, its AA light, and you have a choice of tints. Its hard to argue with its appeal. I own two.


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

I got mine in the mail from TacHID yesterday, and it's a great little light. I got a black neutral model. The mode spacings on nimh are very nice and the tint is beautiful. Nice floody light with a generous hot-spot. The only real drawbacks are the lack of a clip and no true low-low mode.

The output on 14500 is truly mind-blowing; there is very little difference between M and H, and it does get hot pretty quick. I still haven't decided if I want to run it regularly on a 14500 or a nimh. 

Overall, a great little light for the price. I'll be picking up another neutral one, and a warm one too, as I want try a warm tint light to see if I like it or not.


----------



## Vesper (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

I have the neutral also. I agree it needs a lower low. My Zebralights have me spoiled. Decent price though and the lantern add-on is very handy.


----------



## davidV5 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

My XML NW will not start up when the battery voltage drop below 1V. For those who have the xpgs, have you experienced that same issue??


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

I just picked up a lightly used one on CPFM for $20 bucks shipped. Sofar, with all the cash I've shelled out on lights it's the best $20 bill I've spent. This little sucker is great. VERY nicely made light for the price point. Threads are smooth, it feels solid as hell in the hand, nice feeling clicky switch, I personally like the med-low-high configuration, a light like this will most likely be used on medium mode, then switch to low if that's too bright...then hi for full output. Stainless bezel ring, a glow ring bezel insert, 1 AA battery, and a powerhouse for a single AA if you ask me. Specs on the package say a 14500 will give this thing like 425 lumens on high. That's impressive for an AA light if you ask me. It's just as nicely made as any $75 Zebralight I have. I'd say this qualifies for any lighthead's MUST HAVE list. Nice little EDC.......very impressed with the Xeno E03 XML-T6 I have. It's sweet. This is a lot of small light for the money IMO and perfectly fills a need for a 1-AA that I've been wanting without dealing with my Zebralights headstrap in my pocket. I don't think you can beat this for the price point.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*

Oldie but a goodie! I have the Nichia 219 model and love it. Throws some crazy lumens with a 14500, but you lose low mode (basically you get 2 high modes and one turbo). I'm fine with an Eneloop in it. I wish it had a nice clip though - and I'm tired of using mismatched brand clips/lights.

It's way too big for pocket carry after comparing to something like the L3 Illuminations L10, but for $27.90 you can't pass this one up. Nichia 219 FTW!!!

I think this is a great "stash and forget it" with an L91 battery (car, garage, BOB, kitchen drawer, boat, whatever). I like my Zebralights, but for $65 or more, it's not something I want to keep on standby...I need to be using something daily at that price.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have an Eneloop XX in it now. 
shoot this thing has a GITD switch boot too.
thought it was just green.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Xeno E03: Discount Awesomness*



markr6 said:


> Oldie but a goodie! I have the Nichia 219 model and love it. Throws some crazy lumens with a 14500, but you lose low mode (basically you get 2 high modes and one turbo). I'm fine with an Eneloop in it. I wish it had a nice clip though - and I'm tired of using mismatched brand clips/lights.
> 
> It's way too big for pocket carry after comparing to something like the L3 Illuminations L10, but for $27.90 you can't pass this one up. Nichia 219 FTW!!!
> 
> I think this is a great "stash and forget it" with an L91 battery (car, garage, BOB, kitchen drawer, boat, whatever). I like my Zebralights, but for $65 or more, it's not something I want to keep on standby...I need to be using something daily at that price.



This is exactly what I did with mine. I learned about it after I got my SC52 and I had to have one, I've always like small single AA lights and at only $30 with the clicky and great output and emitter choices made me have to pick one up (a XM-L t4 neutral) I keep a L91 and 3 spares with it in one of my go bags.


----------

